# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Τροφοδοσία Συσκευών (κάμερας) 9 & 12V

## innova

Θέλω να βάλω επάνω στο μηχανάκι μου μια ασύρματη κάμερα που έχω αγοράσει. Ενώ το τροφοδοτικό της είναι 12V300mA 3,6VA, η κάμερα δέχεται και τροφοδοσία από 9V μπαταρία(πλακέ) και λειτουργεί κανονικά.

Το ερώτημά μου είναι: μπορώ να τη συνδέσω με τη μπαταρία 12V 14Ah της μηχανής μου ή θα πάθει κάτι;

Σημ. Δεν τη θέλω για καταγραφή διαδρομών! Θέλω να τη χρησιμοποιώ όταν η μηχανή είναι παρκαρισμένη για αντικλεπτικό!

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!

----------


## frix199

Ενδέχεται να δουλέψει, ενδέχεται να καεί λόγω υπέρτασης επειδή σπάνια υπάρχουν κάτω
απο 12v στα μηχανάκια/αυτοκίνητα.

Θα σου πρότεινα να βάλεις ένα LM7809 για να είσαι σίγουρος!

----------


## innova

Aν και καθυστερημένα (δεν είχα ιντερνετ) σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Αλέξη!!!
Μπορώ να το βρώ έτοιμο αυτό το κυκλωματάκι;

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Μπορείς από την υποδοχή του τροφδτκ , αφου θα λειτουργεί μόνο όταν είναι σβυστή η μηχανή

----------


## innova

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε Αποστόλη!

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Πρόσεξε την πολικότητα

----------


## dalai

ολα σχεδον τα μηχανακια τετοιου τυπου εχουν μεσα ενα 780Χ  ή κατι παρομιο και ριχνουν την ταση.οποτε το ευρος λειτουργειας ειναι πολυ μεγαλο . Μια εγχειρηση θα σε πεισει.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Θέλω να βάλω επάνω στο μηχανάκι μου μια ασύρματη κάμερα που έχω αγοράσει. Ενώ το τροφοδοτικό της είναι 12V300mA 3,6VA, η κάμερα δέχεται και τροφοδοσία από 9V μπαταρία(πλακέ) και λειτουργεί κανονικά.
> 
> *Το ερώτημά μου είναι: μπορώ να τη συνδέσω με τη μπαταρία 12V 14Ah της μηχανής μου ή θα πάθει κάτι;
> * 
> Σημ.* Δεν τη θέλω για καταγραφή διαδρομών! Θέλω να τη χρησιμοποιώ όταν η μηχανή είναι παρκαρισμένη για αντικλεπτικό!*
> 
> Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!



Πού είναι το πρόβλημα??

----------


## innova

επειδή οι μπαταρίες των οχημάτων μου δείχνουν πάντα παραπάνω από 12V όταν είναι σβηστό το μοτέρ, φοβάμαι μήπως κάνω ζημιά στην κάμερα με τάση που δεν αντέχει!

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Αφού φοβάσαι τα +0,8Β βάλε εν σειρά και μια δίοδο 1Ν4001 να σου τα ρίξει στα 12Β,

----------


## innova

Ευχαριστώ Αποστόλη!
(βρίσκεις υπερβολικό το φόβο μου για τα 0,8V; )

----------


## JimKarvo

Δεν νομίζω ότι θα πάθει κάτι και στα +0.8V.. σκέψου ότι ούτε ο μετασχηματιστής σου βγάζει καθαρά 12V  :Wink:

----------


## innova

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Δημήτρη!
(εννοείς πως όλοι οι μτσχ/τες βγάζουν κάτι τις παραπάνω σε Volt; )

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Κώστα, από την είσοδο 12 μέχρι τα 9 υπάρχει σταθεροποιητής(9Β), για να'χουμε τη συνείδηση μας ήσυχη βάλε και δίοδο

----------


## JimKarvo

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Δημήτρη!
> (εννοείς πως όλοι οι μτσχ/τες βγάζουν κάτι τις παραπάνω σε Volt; )



Όχι οι μετασχηματιστές καθαρά, αλλά όλο το σύστημα, πχ ο φορτιστής για το Laptop. Συνήθως βγάζουν παραπάνω βολτς σε αδράνεια. Όπως και να έχει, για 0.5V δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα!

----------


## androutso

Καλησπερα σε ολους.
Εχω μια κατασκευη στην οποια εχω μια li-ion μπαταρια 12,6v.Ποτε παραπανω.
Θελω να βαλω μεσα στην κατασκευη μου ενα RF module RS-485.
Το προβλημα ειναι η ταση τροφοδοριας του module εινα 7,5V.
Τη μπωρω κανω?Και μια ερωτησουλα λιγο εκτος θεματος.
Η συσχνοτητα MHz του module παιζει κανεναν ρολο ως προς την ταχητητα μεταφορας τον δεδομενων?

Ευχαριστω

----------


## androutso

Ρε παιδια καμια βοηθια???
Εκανα λαθος που εβαλα εδω το προβλημα μου?
Πρεπει να ψαξω αλλου στο FORUM?

----------


## JimKarvo

Μάλλον πρέπει να ανοίξεις νέο θέμα. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει σταθεροποιητής τάσης στα 7.5V, αλλά νομίζω ότι θα μπορέσεις να κάνεις δουλειά με το LM318

----------


## androutso

Ευχαριτω πολυ θα τα δοκιμασω και τα δυο!!!!!

----------


## JimKarvo

Ποια 2? Μια λύση σου πρότεινα, και αυτή μισή...
Το LM318, θέλει μια ειδική συνδεσμολογία για να βγάλει τα Volts που θέλεις στην έξοδο...

----------


## androutso

Να κανω ενα θεμα με το προβλημα μου.
Μπορεις να με βοηθησεις με την συνδεσμολογια??
Τη πρεπει να κανω δεν ειμαι ηλεκτρονικος

----------


## innova

> Κώστα, από την είσοδο 12 μέχρι τα 9 υπάρχει σταθεροποιητής(9Β), για να'χουμε τη συνείδηση μας ήσυχη βάλε και δίοδο



Ok! Αποστόλη!
Και πάλι ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## herctrap

απο ενα ebay search

http://cgi.ebay.com/Voltage-Regulato...item19bdeaa455

----------

